# Ice cream makers



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Since you're all so knowledgeable with rice cookers and such, I thought I'd ask what you thought about ice cream makers. We have a Rival 5 qt that requires salt and ice so we rarely use it. I've been looking at these two.

The Cuisinart:



But I also own a Kitchen Aid so this one is tempting too. The advantage this one has is it's 2 qts vs. 1.5 qts for the Cuisinart. The disadvantage is that it costs more, my KA is almost 40 years old and I fear its days are numbered, and what happens if I'm making ice cream and I need my KA for something else? Decisions, decisions...



Do you own an ice cream maker? If so, which one? What do you love/hate about it? Thanks!


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

The cuisinart works great.  I think it's cheaper than the kitchenaid and they both do the same thing.  I've had mine for years and love to make icecream with my grandkids.  It only takes a half hour or so.  I have the Ben and Jerry's cookbook-yummy!!!!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I've been eyeing that Ben & Jerry's cookbook too. Dangerous...



Thanks for the recommendation. I think I just need to place the Cuisinart in my shopping cart and be done with it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I've had the cuisinart for years. It's ok. Personally I don't think it gets the ice cream that frozen, and it's annoying that the freezer bowl has to be pre frozen, so you must plan ahead by having it ready to use and unless you get multiple bowls you are basically limited to 1 batch and it doesn't make that much. My dream is to get one of those electric ones with built in refrigerant. I'm seriously tempted to go back to the regular ice and salt maker, I remember when I was kid my parents would do 4-5 flavors in 1 day in easy rapid succession.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I own this one...



I think I paid $500 for it several years ago, it's now up to $700 .... I does a fantastic job, and is very easy to clean....

I have the Ben & Jerry's book.... It's fine, but this one is outstanding:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the only sort of ice cream makers we ever used. . . . .there were a lot of us kids growing up and everyone had to take their turn or they DIDN'T GET ANY.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I like the last one too. Its a great family event
Sylvia


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the Cuisinart and have had it for probably 10 years. It is nice and easy to use. I agree that it doesn't freeze it as hard as the kind you buy from the store, but it may if you made it and then stored in the freezer for a bit. As for the bowl, I just store mine in the freezer all of the time so it is frozen and ready to go whenever I want to make some ice cream. I have the Ben and Jerry's book also but haven't made a lot out of it yet. I just looked at mine the other day and thought that I need to pull it out and make some ice cream now that the weather is finally warm in Indiana!  Good luck with your decision....I don't think you'd go wrong with either one.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I own this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting those, I added the cookbook to my wishlist and I'm going to do some more research on the machine. Looks very nice.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I was just talking about this with hubby. I am going to get this one I think:



Its 2 quart and only like $50 at costco.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> This is the only sort of ice cream makers we ever used. . . . .there were a lot of us kids growing up and everyone had to take their turn or they DIDN'T GET ANY.


I used one of those back in the day, it was so much fun


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> This is the only sort of ice cream makers we ever used. . . . .there were a lot of us kids growing up and everyone had to take their turn or they DIDN'T GET ANY.


Right there with you. It always tasted great and was a fun family thing to do.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the cuisinart one in the freezer right now.  I've never used it, so I can't tell you if I like it.  I also have the ben & jerry's book, that has yummy looking recipes in it, but I haven't prepared any.  

FWIW, I just bought another diet book for the kindle.  I need to stop buying one or the other LOL.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

We have the Cuisinart in the OP, and we've been happy with it. There are only three of us, so it makes more than enough for us, and we just keep the bowl in our chest freezer. The ice cream ends up at a consistency somewhere between store bought and soft serve, but you can put it in the freezer after it's done and let it harden up some more. It comes with a small recipe book, and Walmart has some different flavors of ice cream mixes that work great, just add milk.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Kindlemom....which one did you end up choosing?

Anyone have a favorite ice cream recipe that they'd like to share?  I'm trying out a strawberry cheesecake recipe tonight...will report back on how it is later.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Kindlemom....which one did you end up choosing?


I haven't had time to go shopping. If I can get the one patchymama mentioned at Costco, I'm going to get that one. If not, I'll probably get the smaller Cuisinart. I really don't want to spend $70 on an ice cream maker when I want to get a rice cooker too.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> I haven't had time to go shopping. If I can get the one patchymama mentioned at Costco, I'm going to get that one. If not, I'll probably get the smaller Cuisinart. I really don't want to spend $70 on an ice cream maker when I want to get a rice cooker too.


I picked up that one at my costco for $49.99 today


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My ice cream maker is called Beal's Ice Cream. It is one-quarter mile up the road, all the ice cream is homemade and they do a better job than I could any day of the week. And I like patronizing a local business.

There is some statistic out there about how much ice cream Mainers eat...whatever the number is, it's a lot.

L


----------



## maebeMeri (May 13, 2009)

I just got the Cuisinart in the OP from Amazon this month, along with The Perfect Scoop book. Have only made a basic vanilla so far to try it out and it was pretty good. I keep the bowl in the freezer so it's ready, but may think about getting an extra bowl. Actually, after that first batch, I moved it to a plastic freezer container and the thought about making another batch as the bowl still seemed pretty frozen.

Has anyone made two batches on same frozen bowl?


----------



## Solarraven (Dec 25, 2008)

I got the larger Cuisinart the one with the actual compressor so that you don't have to pre freeze anything and can make batch after batch
I love it! Its not cheap (I had a windfall) but is well worth it


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My ice cream maker is called Beal's Ice Cream. It is one-quarter mile up the road, all the ice cream is homemade and they do a better job than I could any day of the week. And I like patronizing a local business.
> 
> There is some statistic out there about how much ice cream Mainers eat...whatever the number is, it's a lot.
> 
> L


Hasn't Beal's Ice Cream been featured on Food Network? I think it was on the "Unwrapped" show about ice cream.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Solarraven said:


> I got the larger Cuisinart the one with the actual compressor so that you don't have to pre freeze anything and can make batch after batch
> I love it! Its not cheap (I had a windfall) but is well worth it


The Cuisinart is one of the favorite ice cream makers but I love the traditional maker posted above. Sp how much does this machine cost?


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I have the Cuisinart with the built in compressor - it's a great machine. However, unless you plan to use it a lot, it's probably more money than most people are willing to spend.

As for the "traditional" makers, White Mountain has a version with an electric motor to churn the ice cream. It still uses ice and rock salt, comes in a nice wooden bucket, and looks just like the old fashioned ones without all the extra work! 

http://makeicecream.com/whitmounicec.html


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This one is for sale at Amazon for $249.36.



L


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have the Cuisinart in the OP. I purchased it last fall when Linen's N Things had a going out of business sale. I haven't used it yet but this thread and our Arizona heat is beginning to inspire me to get it prepped for my first attempt. Will let you know when I do.


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

I am getting the KitchenAid ice cream maker soon. I just received a KitchenAid Professional 600 stand mixer yesterday (free, no less, from a rewards program at work) and the ice cream maker attachment is being offered free by KitchenAid via a mail-in offer if you purchase eligible models (except from eBay, Lowes, & Bed Bath & Beyond) through May 30th. The rebate has to be postmarked by June 30, but the mixer has to be purchased by May 30th.

You have to send in the UPC from the box, the form, & a copy of your sales receipt. They've already archived this deal on their website, but as long as you make the purchase on or before May 30th you should be ok. Here's the link to the rebate info, I looked it up for you: http://www.shopkitchenaid.com/promo68.asp

I know that's short notice, but it might sway you in one direction if you can find a good deal on a new KitchenAid mixer. Since you obviously NEED a new one, after all. Right? Lol. I can find any excuse to buy new kitchen gadgets. Seriously, though, it's not a bad deal as the retail price on the ice cream maker is $99.99. Good luck!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

As a kid, we had the old hand crank one.  Let me tell you, after all the cousins took their turns cranking it, the ice cream tasted better.  Although i never seemed to get enough, as there were so many of us.....  Now when we get together, the ice cream makers are electric, but we still use my aunt's recipe, and that makes up for alot.....

Maybe we should share favorite ice cream recipes?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

A friend of mine has this recipe book,that has a fair amount of good low fat ice cream recipes.
They are good and definitely don't taste low fat.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This one is for sale at Amazon for $249.36.
> 
> 
> 
> L


When this thread started I was debating between a $50 and a $70 ice cream maker. Now I have to add a $250 one to the equation?

It sure is pretty.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't know much about ice cream makers or making ice cream, but I know you guys are too good when now I want to buy one!!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Just updating... this afternoon I made my first batch of vanilla ice cream with the cuisineart from costco ($49.99)



It is awesome! It was super easy and the cleanup was a breeze. It took about 40 minutes and the ice cream was a great soft serve texture. I stuck it in the freezer so it will harden up more for later


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

My Cuisinart ice cream maker arrived yesterday so after allowing the liner to freeze for 20 hours we made our first batch of fresh strawberry ice cream today. A bit of heaven on earth. Sigh.

Sadly none of our local Costcos had the above maker so we ordered it through their website. It was $10 more than in the stores but still a much better deal than anywhere else.

And a HUGE SHOUT OUT to ferretlover who sent me _Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream and Dessert Book_. Thank you!!

It's going to be a delicious summer. Good thing the weather is nice enough for me to run everyday.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I have the Ben & Jerry's book.... It's fine, but this one is outstanding:


I found his webpage while looking for a Pralines & Caramel ice cream recipe for my sweetheart for Father's Day. I didn't find a recipe but finding David's blog was a very nice consolation prize. There are some incredible recipes - not just for ice cream.

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I tried a delicious recipe today. My advice, don't try it. It's pretty addicting.

Cake Batter Ice Cream

1 cup whole milk, well chilled
3/4 cup granulated sugar
2 cups heavy cream, well chilled
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
2/3 cup cake mix

Directions

1. In a medium bowl, whisk the milk and granulated sugar until the sugar is dissolved.

2. Stir in the heavy cream and vanilla to taste.

3. Stir in cake mix, making sure there are no lumps.

4. Pour mixture into the freezer bowl and let mix until it has thickened (about 25-30 minutes).

5. Remove ice cream from freezer bowl and place into a separate container.

6. Place freezer bowl and the ice cream into the freezer to further harden.

http://www.recipezaar.com/Cake-Batter-Ice-Cream-128952


----------

